# 1998 Altima - where to add transmission fluid



## altie98 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi,
I can't seem to locate the owner's manual. Can anyone tell me where to add more transmission fluid - it is very low.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

it is to the right, its a bit low, and it looks like the tip of a dropper(black).
Right next to the engine, on the right side.


----------

